
An Argument for Keeping Salaries Secret - jaybol
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2010/10/22/argument-for-keeping-salaries-secret/
======
nostrademons
Employers need few arguments for keeping salaries secret. It's _already_
pretty well-known that secret salaries work in employers' favor: less
information puts employees in a weaker negotiating position.

It'd be more interesting to see an argument for why _employees_ should keep
their salaries secret, because the only one I've heard is that their feelings
might get hurt, yet their are several tangible benefits to sharing. If an
employee had a better idea of what "market rate" for their position is, or if
they knew which employers consistently paid the highest salaries, or if they
knew that their employer consistently paid high salaries and yet they didn't
receive one, it'd put them in a significantly better negotiating position.

------
Daishiman
No, it makes for an argument for having a transparent and clear salary policy
where equal work deserves equal pay, and if you're adding value to the company
it should be clear why.

The study doesn't mention the opinions of people regarding their colleagues
value-adding.

